# Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?



## xhitcher1 (12. November 2013)

*Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*

Hallo ich habe seit Tagen ein seltsames Problem dass ich nicht beheben kann bisher.

Immer wenn ich über Firefox Stream Videos Schaue oder bei Pro7.de verpasste Sendungen etc, Puffert der Stream vor läd auch super Vor (der Ladebalken ) ist komplett voll, dann starte ich dass Video biss zu 37 Minuten Läuft er dann ca Problemlos ab.

Doch dann auf einmal Stoppt dass Video Bild und der Ladebalken erscheint und läd und läd und läd und das Video läuft nicht weiter, nur das Aktualisieren der Seite hilft dann den Stream wieder erneut zu starten.

Nur ist mir dass Jedesmal zu stressig da ich auch oft mit meiner Freundin im Bett ein Film ansehe und keine Lust hab alle 10 min Aufzustehen und den Stream neu zu starten und zu dem Punkt springen wo er aufhörte und den erstmal manuell wieder zu finden. 

Nun hab ich bei einem Anderen Theard gelesen dass einer Tippt dass das Motherboard Kaputt ist, kann dies sein? Ich hab ein AS Rock 960 GM GS3 FX board das ist erst 1 Jahr alt, aber ich weiß nicht was dies mit dem Motherboard zu tun haben sollte.

Bei Opera Passiert dass auch manchmal allerdings nicht so oft wie bei Firefox, wo genau liegt hier das Problem.

Auch das Löschen der Surf Reste mit CCleaner brachte keinen Erfolg, Stream videos bleiben egal über welchen hoster ich sie Anschaue ständig mitten drin hängen.

Ein Anderes Problem ist zb Facebook, wenn ich in Facebook Chatte und dann sagen wir 6 Stunden weg gehe pc aber laufen lasse danach den Monitor wieder anschalte, dort weiter Chatten möchte kann ich mit der Maus zwar in einen CHAT klicken aber wenn ich dann schreiben will geht das nicht, auch das Aktualisieren der Seite in Opera oder Firefox hilft dann nichts, ich kann in Facebook nicht antworten biss ich mich dann Auslogge und wieder einlogge dann geht es auf einmal wieder.


Woran liegen diese Probleme?

Die Tauchten vor 2 Wochen ca noch nicht auf!!!

Danke.


----------



## slaper688 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*

nee denke mal das einen Speicher erwischt hat überprüf mal mit der Windows Speicherdiagnose hatte das auch mal


----------



## xhitcher1 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*



slaper688 schrieb:


> nee denke mal das einen Speicher erwischt hat überprüf mal mit der Windows Speicherdiagnose hatte das auch mal


 
Wie meinst du? Arbeitsspeicher? hab 2 x 8 GB Kingston Value Ram in meinem PC eingebaut (; DDR3.

Wo sehe ich die Speicherdiagnose? Und woran erkenne ich es? 

Grad blieb der Stream film nach 1.20 Stunde stehen, vorher beim Film davor bei 35 minuten. 

Neu Installation von FF brachte nichts.


----------



## xhitcher1 (12. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*



slaper688 schrieb:


> nee denke mal das einen Speicher erwischt hat überprüf mal mit der Windows Speicherdiagnose hatte das auch mal



Also die normale Windows Überprüfung sagte *keine Probleme gefunden*


----------



## Nils_93 (13. November 2013)

I.d.r ist das einfach der *liebenswerte* flash-player, der bei soviel vorgebuffere denkt: Ach wie krass, guck mal, die brauchen mich gar nicht. Na wenn das SO ist, mach ich mal Feierabend. 

Tja und wenn du dann am Ende des vorgebufferten angekommen bist, ist Ende im Gelände. Lädts du dann die Seite neu, wird auch der Flah Player reaktiviert und tadaaaa alles geht wieder. Bis der Flash Player wieder auf Feierabend schaltet....

Also die gute Nachricht ist, das zu 99.9% nix mit deiner Hardware los ist (wobei ich mich schon frage wozu du beim streamen und FBen 16GB Ram brauchst^^).

Am besten kopierst du einfach die Adresse des streamenden contents in den VLC Media Player - der kann nämlich auch Online-Streams zeigen und hat das Flash Problem nicht. Das sollte dann dein Problem lösen.

Edith sagt:

Deine FB Probleme, naja, gleiche Ursache. Auch Flash basiert, brauche ich nix mehr zu sagen, oder?
Und ob das nun seit 2 Wochen so ist...ich weiß nicht....kann natürlich auch sein das du seitdem ein tolles flash update drauf hast
Ach ja, flash ist schon was feines xD


----------



## xhitcher1 (18. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*



Nils_93 schrieb:


> I.d.r ist das einfach der *liebenswerte* flash-player, der bei soviel vorgebuffere denkt: Ach wie krass, guck mal, die brauchen mich gar nicht. Na wenn das SO ist, mach ich mal Feierabend.
> 
> Tja und wenn du dann am Ende des vorgebufferten angekommen bist, ist Ende im Gelände. Lädts du dann die Seite neu, wird auch der Flah Player reaktiviert und tadaaaa alles geht wieder. Bis der Flash Player wieder auf Feierabend schaltet....
> 
> ...




OK danke dir jetzt lief es auf Opera 2 Tage lang perfekt bei den Streams und der Film lief ganz durch jetzt Gestern und heute wieder das Problem einmal in der 50 min und einmal 3 min vor schluss Streambild bleibt stehen, weiter vorklicken im Stream bringt auch nichts dann kommt dre runde Stream ladebalken und das Video läuft nicht weiter, erst aktualisieren und neu laden startet das video wieder ): voll der rotz.

Wie soll dass über den VLC Media Player funktionieren? kannst du mir dass erklären? die Filme schaue ich ja online an wie soll ich die dann über VLC kucken können dazu müsste ich sie ja erstmal runterladen.

Danke dir.


----------



## Polyethylen (20. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*

Hm, das Youtube-Problem kannst du umgehen, wenn du HTML5 nutzt, wenn wirklich der Flash-Player dran Schuld ist. Aber auch sonst ist der HTML5-Player zu bevorzugen:
Youtube - HTML5


----------



## SimonG (20. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*

Versuche mal Google Chrome, der bringt seinen "eigenen" Flashplayer mit.


----------



## xhitcher1 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Hm, das Youtube-Problem kannst du umgehen, wenn du HTML5 nutzt, wenn wirklich der Flash-Player dran Schuld ist. Aber auch sonst ist der HTML5-Player zu bevorzugen:
> Youtube - HTML5


 
In Youtube hab ich das Problem noch nicht gesehen (; Es tritt auch mehr bei Filmen auf die Länger wie 20 Minuten ca gehen (; Irgendwann puffert er einfach auf *komplett* Und verabschiedet sich in Feierabend ): Gestern ist es mir wieder aufgefallen als ich eine Film schaute, und eine Zeitlang nichts tat einfach den Film genoss sprang er auf einmal auf *voll geladen* wenn ich dann zu der Stelle sprang die ANGEBLICH geladen wäre kam der Runde ladebalken und er suchte und suchte (so als ob das inet zu langsam ist und er vorpuffern muss) fand aber keine Verbindung zum Film mehr, dann half nur noch NEU laden ): das ist echt nervig und erst seit 2-3 Wochen fällt mir das auf. Vielleicht lags echt an nem Neuen Adobe Update?

Jedenfalls hab ich die beta version von Adobe nun installiert und dort ist es genauso, immer wenn man ne Zeitlang am PC NICHTS macht einfach den Film genießt springt er auf *so jetzt hab ich Komplett geladen* obwohl er dass gar nicht hat, wenn ich immer wiedermal mit der Maus ins Stream Bild gehe so alle 2 Min dann passiert nichts, aber so macht Stream Video schauen auch kein Fun, will auch mal mit meiner Freundin im Bett liegen und einfach nur schauen, doch dann springt er auf *Hey du hab alles schon geladen * obwohl der das nicht hat ): 

Ist aber bei Firefox genauso wie bei Opera 17.


----------



## xhitcher1 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*



SimonG schrieb:


> Versuche mal Google Chrome, der bringt seinen "eigenen" Flashplayer mit.


 
Greift der nicht auf den Flash Player von Adobe zu? dachte der braucht den auch? Aber da Flash bei mir instaliert ist greift Chrome dann ja auch auf den Flash player zu den ich installiert habe oder nicht? Hab aber in nem Andren Forum von nem Typen gehört dass der das Selbe Problem hat nur mit IE und Chrome!!! mhm ): Sobald ein Stream Video länger wie ca 20 min geht passiert das meist. Und vorallem wenn ich in der Zeit am PC nichts mache nur den Stream laufen lasse, sobald ich Maus im Feld des stream Videos bewege passiert nichts.

Hat es ev was mit dem 2 Monitor betrieb zu tun da ich 2 x 27 Zoll AOC monitore betreibe und den Stream auf dem Schaue an dem ich nicht Arbeite das der PC da irgendwie sagt *an Monitor 2 wird eh nichts gemacht also puffern wir hier mal auf voll geladen obwohl er gar nicht geladen ist* weiß ja nicht war nur so ne idee, den immer wenn ich ins Stream Bild fahre mit der Maus passiert das fast NIE nur wenn ich den Stream in ruhe lasse und mal so 10-20 min den film genieße dann peng springt er auf einmal auf *hey du film ist geladen*.


----------



## Anchorage (22. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*

Mach einen rechtsklick auf das Video geh zu Flashplayer einstellungen und stell den Cache auf Unbegrenzt das hats bei mir gebracht hatte nämlich das selbe Problem.


----------



## xhitcher1 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Mach einen rechtsklick auf das Video geh zu Flashplayer einstellungen und stell den Cache auf Unbegrenzt das hats bei mir gebracht hatte nämlich das selbe Problem.


 
Ok danke dir erstmal für diesen Tipp (; 

P.s wo genau stelle ich dass ein? habs ned gefunden, Globale Einstellungen oder Einstellungen? Und was muss ich dann da genau klicken? ist so unübersichtlich danke.

Aber noch ne Frage seit wann äußerte sich dass Problem bei dir? den es war bei mir NIE es tritt erst seit 2- 3 Wochen unregelmäßig aber dennoch oft auf vorallem wenn ich dass Stream Video in ruhe lasse und nichts an ihm mache sprich keine Maus bewege etc einfach den Film genieße dann versaut er mir es ): Plötzlich macht es wusch und er sagt *so hab alles gepuffert* bleibt aber dann nach 30 oder 60 min hängen.

Bewege ich die MAUS im Stream bild hin und her so alle 2 min passiert das mit dem vorspringen fast nie, nur wenn ich Ihn ohne Aufsicht arbeiten lasse und einfach den Film genieße!!! Ich dachte auch schon an die Energieoptionen in meinem PC aber da ist alles auf Höchstleistung und konnte auch sonst nichts entdecken was nach 10 min etc in energiemodus geht!!!

Ich versuche es mal ob es was bringt und melde mich dann nochmals hoffe du stehst falls nicht noch zur verfügung (; 

Aber sag mir bitte seit wann dies bei dir auftrat und in welcher Form, den bei mir ist es erst seit 1-2 wochen und ich schau eig regelmäßig stream videos (;


----------



## Anchorage (22. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*



xhitcher1 schrieb:


> Ok danke dir erstmal für diesen Tipp (;
> 
> P.s wo genau stelle ich dass ein? habs ned gefunden, Globale Einstellungen oder Einstellungen? Und was muss ich dann da genau klicken? ist so unübersichtlich danke.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte das Problem seid einem Flash Update das vor knapp 2 Wochen kam.


----------



## xhitcher1 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Firefox Stream Videos und co Stoppen Plötzlich, Motherboard defekt?*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Problem seid einem Flash Update das vor knapp 2 Wochen kam.


 
Kann man nicht zum alten Flash Update springen? (; Wo gibt es das alte? (; 

Ich hab das übrigens IMMERNOCH trotz *unbegrenzt* Und trotz *beta update*.

gibts noch ne möglichkeit?

3 Stunden Memtest 86 test brachte auch keine Fehler.


----------



## killer196 (24. November 2013)

Teste doch mal das mit dem vlc media player. Dazu einfach die stream url kopieren. Dann im vlc player auswählen: netzwerkstream öffnen. Url einfügen und starten. Fertig. Wenn es dann klappt ist definitiv der flashplayer schuld.


----------

